# View from your "office"



## Flatbedford (Jun 15, 2012)

Gamma's dog at work thread made me think of this.
Here's my "office" this summer.
	

		
			
		

		
	





It is ballet season at the opera house, and my summer position has been running one of the follow spots out front. That's my feet in the bottom of the image. Probably about 100' over the orchestra floor.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 15, 2012)

Holy crap Steve! That scares me....I am not a fan of heights.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 15, 2012)

Being a fan of heights is what got me into this business in the first place! I scared the crap out of Mrs. Flatbedford at the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow- that's nuts.  You ever see this commute to the office?


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 15, 2012)

I have seen it. Makes my job look like a step stool!
Here's another from a few years ago.
	

		
			
		

		
	






There is a person standing right under me. Yes, OSHA inspector, I was wearing a harness.


----------



## rottiman (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, you wouldn't want to drop your pliers................................


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 15, 2012)

My wrench is on a lanyard when overhead.

I can't be the only one here with a unique "office". Anybody else?


----------



## fossil (Jun 15, 2012)

Don't have one anymore, but this was one of them.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 15, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## jeff_t (Jun 15, 2012)

From my office window(driver's seat), sunset on the Mackinac Bridge. 

View attachment 68729


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cool thread.
Here is one of mine.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 15, 2012)

I like the outside views. No windows at my office.


----------



## begreen (Jun 15, 2012)

OK, got me out of the seat to take a picture. It was a sunny day today, finally.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice view.  I don't have anything quite like that. 

I do have a work saying though: 

"I have worked with many tools over the years, but not the ones you use to fix things with."


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 16, 2012)

Begreen, is that a Humming bird feeder? If it is, do you get much traffic? I bought one for my wife and we haven't seen one yet.


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 16, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Very cool thread.
> Here is one of mine.


 

Bfunk, is that considered rush hour traffic?


----------



## begreen (Jun 17, 2012)

Flatbedford said:


> Begreen, is that a Humming bird feeder? If it is, do you get much traffic? I bought one for my wife and we haven't seen one yet.


 
Yes it is. For some reason, we have so much hummingbird traffic this year that it's a bit overwhelming. We have two feeders and they have been emptying them twice a day since the ruffous arrived. At times it's a regular circus at the feeders with 3-4 birds feeding and others hovering or waiting nearby for an empty spot.

If you put up a feeder, be sure to keep the sugar water fresh. In summer heat it should be changed out every other day. Just make small batches 1/2 cup batches until they show. And don't be dismayed if they don't show up at first. They need to discover your area. Our property has lots of bee and hummingbird friendly plantings which help attract them too. Right now the honeysuckle is in bloom. That's a favorite for them.

If they don't show, it may be the feeder. We had the flying saucer type years ago and they didn't really like it. Now we have this style and it works well. http://amzn.to/KdhPBo Though if this keeps up I may have to go to the one quart size!


----------



## bogydave (Jun 18, 2012)

Picture of one of my offices of years past. Used to load oil tankers on the offshore loading platform.
Picture from the helicopter that took us to & from the platform.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 18, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Bfunk, is that considered rush hour traffic?


Where i live Yes!


----------



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

A regular week.


----------



## prairiefire (Jun 20, 2012)

this is my office lol 3,400 feet underground mining potash! love it


----------



## ColdNH (Jun 20, 2012)

not even going to bother posting a picture of my office.... cubical monkey with no window just a view of a bunch of old engineers....


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 20, 2012)

It is my office half the time.


----------



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

Prairie..."Oh Hell No!"


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 20, 2012)

How high is the ceiling there Prairie?


----------



## fuelfarmer (Jun 20, 2012)

view out the front window






out the side window


----------



## Robert Bryant (Jun 20, 2012)

Beautiful view, Fuelfarmer! I'll dig out the camera tonight and take one tomorrow to post.


----------



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

Now THAT is what I call peaceful.  Gorgeous view fuel, simply beautiful.


----------



## begreen (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, that's beautiful. What is growing in the field, mustard?


----------



## fuelfarmer (Jun 21, 2012)

The yellow flowers are canola. We use the crop to make biodiesel and feed for the cows.


----------



## firebroad (Jun 21, 2012)

I work at the State Mental Hospital, Spring Grove.  This is the view of my office, rather than from.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is my office


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 21, 2012)

bfunk, I like your office. That's some rugged country out there.


----------



## Stax (Jun 21, 2012)

Bfunk...what an interesting and harsh work life.  I bet you have stories to tell.


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 21, 2012)

It is rugged and harsh. Hot and dry in the summer and bitter cold with constant winds in the winter.
Some days we do nothing but dig and pull each other out of snow drifts. I have workmates who have been stranded and spent the night in their truck or a piece of gas production equipment.
As well as being dangerous,dealing with flammables and high pressures (up to 5000 psi).
My route of gas wells is 80-100 miles from any hospital or real civilization. This makes you really double think about what you are doing out there.
Thats the bad, the good is i see my boss twice a month and might not see another human in a 10 hour day. I am pretty much my own boss and work 6 months a year. I see elk, antelope, deer, eagles, coyotes, badgers and many more all day long.
Not to mention, i make a nice living so my wife can stay home with the kids!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 21, 2012)

You the man Bfunk....


----------



## prairiefire (Jun 21, 2012)

fishing pole the ceiling or (back) as we call it is about 11 feet high and 22 feet wide so not real claustrophobic. it is a cool place to work i think but definatley not for everyone. there is only one way in or out and we usually are mining around 6-7 miles away from the elevator to take us to surface. here is what the front of the boring machine looks like. the yellow cable tied to the front is for the electricity the miner runs on 4180 volts. we just finished mining that area so we tie the cable to the front to drag it out as we back up.
View attachment 69052


----------



## fishingpol (Jun 21, 2012)

prairiefire said:


> View attachment 69053
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok. I watched the "Coal" series through Netflix and those guys had somwhere around a 5 foot ceiling. Looks like they spent the day crouched over unless the were squatting or kneeling next to the equipment. That is one nice looking miner, the color kind of looks like a Majolica Brown Jotul...


----------



## bfunk13 (Jun 21, 2012)

No frickin way prairiefire. I toured a soda ash mine like this, i was applying for a welding job in an underground shop.
We were about 2 miles deep, i didn't freak out or anything, but not for me.

Enjoying this thread, it's cool to see the different things people do for the almighty buck.


----------



## fossil (Jun 21, 2012)

Believe it or not...Jags and I actually shared this particular "office" for a few months in 1989, from Hawaii to the Indian Ocean & down to Australia.  We didn't know one another from Adam at the time.  I worked way down in the engineering spaces, he worked way up on the flight deck.  It was only through a meandering thread here on Hearth.com ~4 years or so ago that we figured it out.  Fact..._stranger than fiction_!


----------



## tfdchief (Jun 21, 2012)

fossil said:


> Believe it or not...Jags and I actually shared this particular "office" for a few months in 1989, from Hawaii to the Indian Ocean & down to Australia. We didn't know one another from Adam at the time. I worked way down in the engineering spaces, he worked way up on the flight deck. It was only through a meandering thread here on Hearth.com ~4 years or so ago that we figured it out. Fact..._stranger than fiction_!
> 
> View attachment 69055


It is truly a small world. Anyway, just struck me how proud I am to be an American and part of hearth.com and it's members who served this country  Thanks fossil and jags.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 22, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> It is rugged and harsh. Hot and dry in the summer and bitter cold with constant winds in the winter.
> Some days we do nothing but dig and pull each other out of snow drifts. I have workmates who have been stranded and spent the night in their truck or a piece of gas production equipment.
> As well as being dangerous,dealing with flammables and high pressures (up to 5000 psi).
> My route of gas wells is 80-100 miles from any hospital or real civilization. This makes you really double think about what you are doing out there.
> ...


 

Sign me up!


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow neat pictures! Nothing beats working outside.  I work construction so always at a different job. Last week i was working on top of a 160 yr old hotel.  Had a nice view.


----------



## Dix (Jun 23, 2012)

The museum, Hallockville Museum Farm






That's Hallie.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 23, 2012)

cool pix!

The view from my old office  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The view from my current office


----------



## fossil (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't quite put my finger on just exactly why it is, but I seem to have a preference for your old office over your current one.  There just seems to be a difference there to me.  I'll think about it a while longer.  Rick


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Jun 24, 2012)

I've toiled away many hours in the southern end of your state with this office view.   The lovely Rogue River.  My favorite.


----------



## begreen (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm hoping to explore that area soon!


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Jun 24, 2012)

My office sucks compared to everyone elses......not even a window.
That's prolly why I like taking the office doggie out to to her "business" so much


----------



## Jack Straw (Jun 24, 2012)

I'll be "working" in Chicago this week, maybe I can get some cool pics. My regular view looks like Kathleen's.....(not the good one either!)


----------



## gregbesia (Jun 24, 2012)

I work at a state correctional facility.A view looking in.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 24, 2012)

gregbesia said:


> I work at a state correctional facility.A view looking in.


 
I'm sure better than the view looking out.


----------



## infinitymike (Jun 27, 2012)

My view changes every couple weeks/months. I'm a framing contractor,  I love the outdoors and heights. I HATE when I have work inside my home office bidding jobs. 
Heres a couple.
 This first one is me standing on the fork of my rough terrain fork lift 44 feet high.
I try and get pics of all the jobs standing up here. Gives a much better perspective.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like a nice neighborhood.


----------



## smoke show (Jul 6, 2012)

Heres my office. Sorry it don't compare.


----------



## tcassavaugh (Jul 7, 2012)

Ii work for the "gubment" and i've pretty much worked in a scif (sensitive compartmented information facility) pretty much all my life. not many windows. i like it that way, especially if you have to work shifts. also, the light (or no light) and weather don't interfere with you getting the job done. those few years i wasn't in a scif, if it was nice outside i wanted to be out in it. this way, i'm not influenced.

cass


----------

